# Employer not paying my full n final settlement money



## junkdestiny (May 7, 2016)

Hi,

I work in media city and posses 3 years of residence visa. The company in which I'm working is not doing well and it's about to get shut down. Due to this situation I've already started hunting for job and now I've an offer in my hand from another company which is not in a free Zone.

Now when I resigned from current organization after working for 16 months. Company CEO is not ready to pay my full n final settlement money which comprises of my balanced leaves, gratuity, flight ticket and number of days I worked. He is saying that he doesn't have a money to pay.

I want to cancel my visa from them so I can proceed with my visa processing with next employer.

Please suggest how can I get my money which I own by rights. How to overcome from this fraud company.

Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

So have you contacted the free zone authorities and/ or the Ministry of Labour? They are the only ones who can help


----------



## junkdestiny (May 7, 2016)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. But I heard that if I file a case in Ministry of Labour against current fraud company then, unless case is not solved I can't join another company. Is that true? Because of that fear I didn't file case against them. As I don't want it to affect my next job 

Would appreciate if you can guide me in this.

Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

junkdestiny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. But I heard that if I file a case in Ministry of Labour against current fraud company then, unless case is not solved I can't join another company. Is that true? Because of that fear I didn't file case against them. As I don't want it to affect my next job
> 
> ...


You can speak to them without filing a case. In your case, I think it will be the free zone authority which will handle it (not MOL, but not sure)


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I think media city is under tecom and is in MoL jurisdiction, rather than operating independently as some other free zones


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

You should head over to Knowledge Village and talk to the labor dispute department. They are the best way forward - don't wait too long. Make sure you take any/all documents with you to support your case and talk to them. 

As stated earlier, you don't have to start the case. Just get their advice and then go from there.


----------

